# Nos 41-60 - 2020 TC Top 100+ Recommended Operas List



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

This thread will have the goal of updating the Talk Classical Top 272 Recommended Operas since five years have passed from the last voting and many new members and opera fans have appeared in this forum. Also, the new load of Opera recordings, especially on Video format, make it an obligation to provide a new list of recommendations

*The goal of the project:*


The TalkClassical members with a wide variety of interests and experiences can reach a consensus on the top works from a variety of musical forms.
This process should lead to some interesting debate and discussion regarding these various specialized areas of music.
These lists may be used as reference points for both newcomers and long-time classical listeners to the world of classical music and to specific areas of classical music as defined by these lists. 
These lists are not definitive or official by any means and please do not interpret them as such.
It's understandable and respectable the fact that not all of us enjoy lists and polls, but we ask that you refrain from criticisms here in respect for those of us who do.

Discussion, comments, and questions can all be handled in this thread, where we have been discussing the need and the necessary voting process.

*Requirements for works nominated:*


The work must be part of the Operatic tradition. Musicals will not be considered.
Operettas and one-act Operas are both allowed to be nominated.
Cycles of Operas such as Richard Wagner's _Der Ring des Nibelungen_ and Karlheinz Stockhausen's _Licht_ are to be voted on as singular works, not by their individual operas. However, for this time, considering the musical and thematic difference between the three operas, and especially the number of spare recordings, Giacomo Puccini's _Il Trittico_ will be voted in three one-act Operas.
A general consensus will determine any points of ambiguity.
*Voting process:*

To those new to the voting process, we will do a two-step voting process and build up the list 20 works at a time (a list of 10 was used for the 2015 edition). This allows people to continually review works as the project goes along instead of voting for everything in one shot.


First round is the nomination round where people can nominate up to *20 works.* The top 10 works from the nomination round become the next 10 works on the list, though their final ordering is determined by the second round.
Second round is the voting round, where people vote for their five favourites of the top 10 works from the first round. This is so that all voters can have input in the final order.
The scoring method is as follows:

Nomination round:

The points are determined by the ranking of each work as it was initially nominated. 25 points for the work in first, 24 for second, 23 for third, and so on with the twentieth work receiving 6. This method is to weigh in both the ranking and the number of times the work was nominated. So, a nominated work that appears first on three lists would beat out a work that is nominated tenth on 7 different lists.

Voting round:

The scoring is quite similar for the voting round with the works receiving 7, 6, 5, 4, and 3 points in the respective rank that they are voted in. The last work in the voting round will receive 3 points no matter what, so if a vote has only 3 works listed, than the works will receive 5, 4, and 3 points, respective to their order. Again, the reason behind this method is to create a balance between the number of times the work is nominated and its rank.

*Honourable mentions:*

At the end of the project, we also like to keep a list of honourable mentions containing every work that was nominated but didn't make the final list. Hence in the very last nomination round we give people 30 votes instead of 20 to collect more recommendations. Even if some of your works do not make the final list, your input is valued.

All participants are welcome to join! Please don't hesitate to ask questions and let the fun begin! Thanks to all the runners of the previous TC Top Recommended lists, especially since this is an adaptation of Faustian's introduction text.

*Voting round times:*

Since a Western European seems to be running the voting process of a mainly American forum, time zones will be problematic. Voting rounds (1-2 each 10 positions) should go week by week. 1st round from monday to sunday and the second round during weekends. The more advanced the voting process is the more scrict I should get with the timings. In California is Midnight at the time it's 9 o clock in Spain (thus I'm at the office), so votes will be admited in each second round until 00:00 PST (GMT -8), but once that round is finished, it will be impossible to start the next voting round until some time in the European afternoon when votes are collected and published, that is some time in a Monday morning in America.

To sum up this: 7 days for each 10 positions (5 days roughly for 1st round, 2nd round ended by Far West midnight).

[HR][/HR]
So far as it has been discussed in the sub-forum, the *results* of the recommended recordings for each one of the 100 most voted operas won't be shown by opera rank this time, but *in order of premiere date.* Please voice your mind there if you want and haven't already.

[HR][/HR]
*Works already qualified and that you cannot nominate from now on:*

Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle
Beethoven - Fidelio
Bellini - Norma
Bellini - La sonnambula
Bizet - Carmen
Debussy - Pelléas et Mélisande
Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
Leoncavallo - Pagliacci
Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana 
Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart - Don Giovanni
Mozart - Die Zauberflöte
Mussorgky - Boris Godunov
Puccini - La Bohème
Puccini - Tosca
Puccini - Madama Butterfly
Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
Puccini - Suor Angelica
Puccini - Turandot
Rossini - Il Barbiere di Siviglia
R. Strauss - Salome
R. Strauss - Elektra
Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
Verdi - Macbeth
Verdi - Il trovatore
Verdi - Rigoletto
Verdi - La traviata
Verdi - La forza del Destino
Verdi - Don Carlo(s)
Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
Verdi - Aida
Verdi - Otello
Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer	
Wagner - Tannhäuser
Wagner - Lohengrin
Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner - Parsifal
Weber - Der Freischütz

[HR][/HR]
*Nomination Round for Positions 41-50 should start in about 9 hours (Monday 23rd December 00:00 PST) and last roughly until Friday 27th included, being the Voting round the whole weekend as always.*


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Britten - Death in Venice
2. Britten - Peter Grimes
3. Gounod - Faust
4. Boughton - The immortal hour
5. d'Albert - Tiefland
6. Boito - Mefistofele
7. Dvorak - Rusalka
8. Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
9. Gounod - Romeo et Juliet
10. Chausson - Le roi Arthus
11. Chabrier - Le roi malgré lui
12. Alwyn - Miss Julie
13. Puccini - Gianni Schicchi
14. Janacek - Janufa
15. Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen
16. Puccini - Il Tabarro
17. Britten - Billy Budd
18. Janacek - Káťa Kabanová
19. Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
20. Smyth - The Wreckers


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Janacek - Jenufa
Gounod - Faust
Mozart - Così fan Tutte
Massenet - Thaïs
Gounod - Roméo et Juliette
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - Ernani
Mozart - La Clemenza di Tito 
Mozart - Idomeneo
Prokofiev - War and Peace
Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
Boito - Mefistofele
Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Dvorak - Rusalka
Berlioz - Les Troyens


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Flotow - Martha
2. Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
3. Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
4. Lehar - Land des Lachelns
5. Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
6. Donizetti - L'elisir d'Amore
7. Donizetti - La Fille Du Regiment
8. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
9. Monteverdi - Il Ritorno D'Ulisse in Patria
10. Paisiello - Nina, o sia La pazza per amore
11. Rossini - La Cenerentola
12. Donizetti - Roberto Devereux
13. Marschner -Der Vampyr
14. Handel - Alcina
15. Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
16. Menotti - Globolinks
17. Donizetti - Anna Bolena
18. Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
19. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
20. Balfe - Bohemian Girl


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

1) Beatrice di Tenda
2) L'elisir d'amore
3) Iolanta
4) Pique Dame
5) Turco in Italia
6) Dialogues des Carmelites
7)I Capuleti e i Montecchi
8) La Cenerentola
9) Maria Stuarda
10) Stiffelio
11) Faust
12) La Fille du regiment
13) Der Frau ohne Schatten
14) Nabucco
15) Il Pirata
16) Anna Bolena
17) Adriana Lecouvreur
18) Guillaume Tell
19) Ruslan i Lyudmila
20) Attila

N.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

1. Dvorák - Rusalka
2. Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
3. Cavalli - La Calisto
4. Boito - Mefistofele
5. Vivaldi - La fida ninfa
6. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
7. Rossini - La Cenerentola
8. Cavalli - Eliogabalo
9. Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
10. Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
11. Janáček - The Cunning Little Vixen
12. Delibes - Lakme
13. Stockhausen - Licht
14. Vivaldi - Bajazed
15. R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
16. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
17. Puccini - Gianni Schicchi
18. Massenet - Thaïs
19. Puccini - Manon Lescaut
20. Gluck - Orpheus and Eurydice


----------



## Saxman (Jun 11, 2019)

1.	Britten Turn of the Screw
2.	Monteverdi L’Orfeo
3.	Monteverdi Coronation of Poppea 
4.	Humperdinck Hansel and Gretel
5.	Lehar The Merry Widow
6.	Saint Saens Samson and Delilah 
7.	Strauss Rosekavalier 
8.	Stravinsky Rake’s Progress
9.	Purcell Dido and Aeneas
10.	Offenbach Tales of Hoffman
11.	Boito Mephistopheles 
12.	Rimsky-Korsakov Sadko
13.	Gershwin Porgy and Bess
14.	Massenet Manon
15.	Janacek Janufu
16.	Dvorak Rusalka
17.	Berg Wozzeck 
18.	Smetana Bartered Bride
19.	Martinu Julietta
20.	Shostakovich Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Welcome to Talk Classical Saxman! There's an *introduction section* for new people like you, so you tell more about yourself.

For old and new members, highlights in blue mean the word has a link to another page of the forum, feel free to place your mouse pointer on it...


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

1. Boito - Mefistofele
2. Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
3. Gounod - Romeo et Juliette
4. Menotti - The Consul
5. Puccini - Manon Lescaut
6. Massenet - Manon
7. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
8. Gounod - Faust
9. Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
10. Janacek - Jenufa
11. Janacek - Katya Kabanova
12. Berg - Wozzeck
13. Donnizetti - Anna Bolena
14. Donnizetti - L'elisir d'amore
15. Puccini- Il tabarro
16. Ponchielli - La gioconda
17. Britten - Peter Grimes
18.Giordano - Andrea Chenier
19. Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
20.Puccini - Gianni Schicchi


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Verdi - Ballo in Maschera
2. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
3. Strauss - Rosenkavalier
4. Mozart - Cosi Fan Tutte
5. Puccini - Manon Lescaut
6. Giordano - Andrea Chenier
7. Ponchielli - La Gioconda
8. Boito - Mefistofele
9. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
10. Verdi - Falstaff
11. Puccini - Il Tabarro
12. Smetana - The Bartered Bride
13. Janacek - Cunning Little Vixen
14. Puccini - Gianni Schicchi
15. Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
16. Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
17. Verdi - Nabucco
18. Britten - Peter Grimes
19. Strauss - Frau ohne Schatten
20. Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

1. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
2. Berg: Wozzeck
3. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
4. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
5. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
6. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
7. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
8. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
9. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
10. Adams: Nixon in China
11. Vinci: Artaserse
12. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
13. Glass: Akhnaten
14. Penderecki: The Devils of Loudun
15. Andriessen: Writing to Vermeer
16. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
17. Furrer: FAMA
18. Kurtág: Fin de Partie
19. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
20. Romitelli: An Index of Metals


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

1 Gluck - Orphée et Euridice
2 Poulenc - Dialogue des Carmélites
3 Britten - Peter Grimes
4 Schoenberg - Moses und Aron
5 Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
6 Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann
7 Berg - Wozzeck
8 Britten - Billy Budd
9 Strauss - Daphne
10 Berg - Lulu
11 Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
12 Britten - The Turn of the Screw
13 Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
14 Janáček - Káta Kabanová
15 Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
16 Gluck - Alceste
17 Gounod - Faust
18 Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
19 Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
20 Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I know what I said earlier about trying to come up with a preference order but the results so far seem a bit surreal  So...

1 Berlioz - Les Troyens
2 Verdi - Falstaff
3 Britten - Peter Grimes
4 Janacek - Cunning Little Vixen
5 Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann
6 Mozart - Cosi Fan Tutte
7 Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
8 Rossini - La Cenerentola
9 Nielsen - Maskarade
10 Puccini - Gianni Schicchi
11 Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
12 Massenet - Manon
13 Humperdinck Hansel and Gretel
14 Rossini - Guillaume Tell
15 Vaughan Williams - Sir John in Love
16 Rossini - L'Italiana in Algeri
17 Rimsky-Korsakov - Le Coq d'Or
18 Sullivan/Gilbert - Yeomen of the Guard
19 Smetana - The Bartered Bride
20 Massenet - Cendrillon


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm going to start counting the nominations for this 5th round, but members can still list their operas if they haven't already.


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

1. Il tabarro, Puccini
2. La Rondine, Puccini
3. Andrea Chenier, Giordano
4. Orfeo ed Euridice, Gluck
5. Benvenuto Cellini, Berlioz
6. Gianni Schicchi, Puccini
7. Die Tote Stadt, Korngold
8. Guillaume Tell, Rossini
9. Dido and Aeneas, Purcell
10. Thais, Massenet
11. Werther, Massenet
12. May Night, Risky-Korsakov
13. The Tales of Hoffmann, Offenbach
14. Adriana Lecouvreur, Cilea
15. Beatrice et Benedict, Berlioz
16. Louise, Charpentier
17. Das Wunder der Heliane, Korngold
18. Capriccio, Strauss
19. Dom Sebastien, Donizetti
20. Alceste, Gluck


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*41-50 positions - Results of Nomination Round*

*Nomination round Positions 41-50 is closed. These are the results.*

*Nominated Operas close to the Top 10 selected*

068 - _10th position_
066 - Berg - Wozzeck
064 - Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
063 - Mozart - Così fan tutte 
062 - Janacek - Jenufa
061 - Dvorák - Rusalka
061 - Puccini - Il tabarro
061 - Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen
059 - Gounod - Roméo et Juliette
058 - Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
058 - Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
056 - Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore
055 - Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
053 - Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice
051 - Giordano - Andrea Chénier
049 - Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
048 - R. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
047 - Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
047 - Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame 
046 - Massenet - Manon
044 - Massenet - Thaïs
043 - Schoenberg - Moses und Aron
041 - Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
040 - Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini
040 - Verdi - Falstaff

*Top 10 selected Operas*

Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
Rossini - La Cenerentola
Gounod - Faust
Boito - Mefistofele
Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Puccini - Manon Lescaut 
R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
Puccini - Gianni Schicchi
Britten - Peter Grimes
Poulenc - Dialogue des Carmélites

*You may vote for your top 5 now from the list above, to decide positions 41-50. Poll closes at Sunday midnight PST.*


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Puccini - Manon Lescaut 
Gounod - Faust
Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann
R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
Boito - Mefistofele


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Britten - Peter Grimes
2. Gounod - Faust
3. Boito - Mefistofele
4. Puccini - Gianni Schicchi
5. R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

1 Britten - Peter Grimes
2 Polenc - Dialogue des Carmélites
3 Offenbach - Les Contes d’Hoffmann
4 Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
5 Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

1. Boito - Mefistofele
2. Rossini - La Cenerentola
3. R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
4. Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
5. Puccini - Gianni Schicchi


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I pass because I only know three of these operas, but if a list less than 5 is allowed:

1. Rossini - La Cenerentola

2. Poulenc - Dialogue des Carmélites 

3. Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Don't worry Fritz Kobus. I happen to know like 6 of the 10 operas myself. You will award less points to your listed ones:



Granate said:


> Voting round:
> 
> The scoring is quite similar for the voting round with the works receiving 7, 6, 5, 4, and 3 points in the respective rank that they are voted in. *The last work in the voting round will receive 3 points no matter what, so if a vote has only 3 works listed, than the works will receive 5, 4, and 3 points, respective to their order.* Again, the reason behind this method is to create a balance between the number of times the work is nominated and its rank.


For those who don't know enough operas, since this can happen, you could even vote for a single one and it would earn 3 points!


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Strauss - Rosenkavalier
2. Puccini - Manon Lescaut
3. Boito - Mefistofele
4. Puccini - Gianni Schicchi
5. Britten - Peter Grimes


----------



## Saxman (Jun 11, 2019)

Granate said:


> *You may vote for your top 5 now from the list above, to decide positions 41-50. Poll closes at Sunday midnight PST.*


Maybe I am not understanding, but what happened to Turn of the Screw?

1. Strauss Rosenkavalier
2. Offenbach Hoffman
3. Boito Mefistofele
4. Britten Peter Grimes
5. Purcell Dido


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

1) Dialogues of the Carmelites
2) La Cenerentola
3) Peter Grimes
4) Faust
5) Gianni Schichi

N.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Saxman said:


> Maybe I am not understanding, but what happened to Turn of the Screw?


It only got 39 points (25+14) in this round. You would need to keep voting and expect other members nominate the work too.

Mind the "Close to top 10 selected" tag.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Hey people. I have paperwork to do at 9am in Spain (Sunday Midnight PST) and I won't be able to close the Voting round myself. I may be able to log in Spanish afternoon to provide the results.

So if you could please submit your nomination list for positions 51-60 when you wake up tomorrow, it would be nice. It will also give time to other members to submit their Top5. Please, don't submit your Top20 right now or you may confuse other members.

*Voting Round for Positions 41-50 will remain open until I log in tomorrow.* Now I will provide the list of Top50 operas that have been already selected, so you take them into account since they are a lot.

Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle
Beethoven - Fidelio
Bellini - Norma
Bellini - La sonnambula
Bizet - Carmen
Boito - Mefistofele
Britten - Peter Grimes
Debussy - Pelléas et Mélisande
Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor
Gounod - Faust
Leoncavallo - Pagliacci
Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana
Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro
Mozart - Don Giovanni
Mozart - Die Zauberflöte
Mussorgky - Boris Godunov
Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann
Poulenc - Dialogue des Carmélites
Puccini - Manon Lescaut
Puccini - La Bohème
Puccini - Tosca
Puccini - Madama Butterfly
Puccini - La Fanciulla del West
Puccini - Suor Angelica
Puccini - Gianni Schicchi
Puccini - Turandot
Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
Rossini - La Cenerentola
Rossini - Il Barbiere di Siviglia
R. Strauss - Salome
R. Strauss - Elektra
R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin
Verdi - Macbeth
Verdi - Il trovatore
Verdi - Rigoletto
Verdi - La traviata
Verdi - La forza del Destino
Verdi - Don Carlo(s)
Verdi - Simon Boccanegra
Verdi - Aida
Verdi - Otello
Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer
Wagner - Tannhäuser
Wagner - Lohengrin
Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen
Wagner - Parsifal
Weber - Der Freischütz


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

1. Boito - Mefistofele
2. Poulenc - Dialogues des Carmelites
3. Gounod - Faust
4. Puccini - Manon Lescaut
5. Britten - Peter Grimes


----------



## vivalagentenuova (Jun 11, 2019)

1. Gianni Schicchi
2. Tales of Hoffmann
3. Dido and Aeneas
4. Manon Lescaut
5. Der Rosenkavalier


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*Voting Round for Positions 41-50 is closed. Soon I'll show the results and open the Nomination round 51-60.*

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*41-50 positions - Results of Voting Round*

*Final results of Voting round for Positions 41-50:*

032 - Boito - Mefistofele _6 votes_
032 - R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier _7 votes_
025 - Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann _5 votes_
025 - Britten - Peter Grimes _6 votes_
023 - Poulenc - Dialogue des Carmélites
021 - Puccini - Manon Lescaut _4 votes, 7 points_
021 - Gounod - Faust _4 votes, 6 points_
017 - Rossini - La Cenerentola
016 - Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
014 - Puccini - Gianni Schicchi

*operas with the same number of points but fewer votes (thus higher positions) are placed higher.

*Points of Operas qualified from previous Nomination round:*

109 - Boito - Mefistofele
092 - R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier
087 - Britten - Peter Grimes _5 votes, 24 points_
087 - Gounod - Faust _5 votes, 23 points_
079 - Purcell - Dido and Aeneas
078 - Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann
076 - Puccini - Gianni Schicchi
073 - Puccini - Manon Lescaut 
070 - Rossini - La Cenerentola
068 - Poulenc - Dialogue des Carmélites

*Comparison with 2015 Poll:*

01 - Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen (=)
02 - Wagner - Tristan und Isolde (+1)
03 - Wagner - Parsifal (+9)
04 - Puccini - Madama Butterfly (+15)
05 - Puccini - Tosca (+22)
06 - Mozart - Die Zauberflöte (=)
07 - Verdi - Otello (+6)
08 - Verdi - Aida (+23)
09 - Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro (-5)
10 - Mozart - Don Giovanni (-8)

11 - Verdi - La traviata (+6)
12 - Verdi - Don Carlo(s) (-6)
13 - Wagner - Tannhäuser (+31) 
14 - Wagner - Lohengrin (+8)
15 - Debussy - Pélléas et Mélisande (-8)
16 - Puccini - Turandot (+13)
17 - Puccini - La fanciulla del West (+20)
18 - Bellini - Norma (+6)
19 - Puccini - La Bohème (-2)
20 - Verdi - La Forza del Destino (+59)

21 - Mussorgky - Boris Godunov (+2)
22 - Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer (+16)
23 - Verdi - Rigoletto (-5) 
24 - Verdi - Il trovatore (+12)
25 - Leoncavallo - Pagliacci (+30)
26 - Rossini - Il Barbiere di Siviglia (-5)
27 - Verdi - Simon Boccanegra (+65)
28 - Verdi - Macbeth (+53)
29 - Bizet - Carmen (-14)
30 - Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor (-5)

31 - Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (-17)
32 - Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana (+19) 
33 - Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle (-23)
34 - R. Strauss - Salome (-2)
35 - R. Strauss - Elektra (+26)
36 - Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin (-6)
37 - Beethoven - Fidelio (-3)
38 - Bellini - La sonnambula (+36)
39 - Puccini - Suor Angelica (NEW, +23)
40 - Weber - Der Freischütz (+17)

41 - Boito - Mefistofele (+34)
42 - R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier (-22)
43 - Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann (-3)
44 - Britten - Peter Grimes (-18)
45 - Poulenc - Dialogue des Carmélites (+28)
46 - Puccini - Manon Lescaut (NEW, +65)
47 - Gounod - Faust (-6)
48 - Rossini - La Cenerentola (-15)
49 - Purcell - Dido and Aeneas (-2)
50 - Puccini - Gianni Schicchi (NEW, +12)

[HR][/HR]
*Nomination Round for Positions 51-60 has already started. 
Poll will close roughly by Midnight on Friday January 3rd PST (or GMT -8).*

Happy New 2020!


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame
Janacek - Jenufa
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Massenet - Thaïs
Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
Mozart - Così fan Tutte
Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
Verdi - Nabucco
Gounod - Roméo et Juliette
Verdi - Ernani
Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
Prokofiev - The Love for Three Oranges
Rimsky-Korsakov - The Legend of the invisible City of Kitezsh
Mozart - La Clemenza di Tito
Verdi - Attila
Massenet - Manon
Dvorak - Rusalka
Mozart - Idomeneo
Berlioz - Les Troyens
Berg - Wozzeck

Go for post #27 to find the ordered list of Operas that you shouldn't vote from now on.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Flotow - Martha
2. Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
3. Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
4. Lehar - Land des Lachelns
5. Pergolesi - La Serva Padrona
6. Donizetti - L'elisir d'Amore
7. Donizetti - La Fille Du Regiment
8. Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi
9. Monteverdi - Il Ritorno D'Ulisse in Patria
10. Paisiello - Nina, o sia La pazza per amore
11. Donizetti - Roberto Devereux
12. Marschner -Der Vampyr
13. Handel - Alcina
14. Saint-Saëns - Henry VIII
15. Menotti - Globolinks
16. Donizetti - Anna Bolena
17. Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
18. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
19. Balfe - Bohemian Girl
20. Rossini - La Gazza Ladra


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

1. Dvorák - Rusalka
2. Monteverdi - L'incoronazione di Poppea
3. Cavalli - La Calisto
4. Vivaldi - La fida ninfa
5. Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
6. Cavalli - Eliogabalo
7. Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
8. Lachenmann - Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern
9. Janáček - The Cunning Little Vixen
10. Delibes - Lakme
11. Stockhausen - Licht
12. Vivaldi - Bajazed
13. Massenet - Thaïs
14. Gluck - Orpheus and Eurydice
15. Korngold - Die tote Stadt
16. Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
17. Handel - Julius Caesar
18. Borodin - Prince Igor
19. Rossini - La Gazza Ladra
20. Mozart - The Abduction from the Seraglio


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

1. Gounod - Romeo et Juliette
2. Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
3. Massenet - Manon
4. Berg - Wozzeck
5. Donnizetti: L'elisir d'amore
6. Donnizetti - La Fille du Regiment
7. Donnizetti- Anna Bolena
8. Donnizetti - Roberto Devereux
9. Verdi - Nabucco
10. Verdi - Ernani


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Verdi - Ballo in Maschera
2. Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur
3. Mozart - Cosi Fan Tutte
4. Giordano - Andrea Chenier
5. Ponchielli - La Gioconda
6. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
7. Verdi - Falstaff
8. Puccini - Il Tabarro
9. Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
10. Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
11. Smetana - The Bartered Bride
12. Janacek - Cunning Little Vixen
13. Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
14. Verdi - Nabucco
15. Strauss - Frau ohne Schatten
16. Tchaikovsky - Mazeppa
17. Verdi - Ernani
18. Berlioz - Les Troyens
19. Massenet - Werther
20. Verdi - Luisa Miller


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

1. Berlioz - Les Troyens
2. Verdi - Falstaff
3. Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame
4. Mozart - Cosi Fan Tutti
5. Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
6. Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
7. Mozart - Idomeneo
8. Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
9. Delibes - Lakmé 
10. Massenet - Thaïs
11. Bartók - Duke Bluebeard's Castle
12. Bizet - Carmen
13. Verdi - Nabucco
14. Wagner - Rienzi
15. Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
16. Gluck - Orpheus and Eurydice
17. Borodin - Prince Igor
18. Mozart - The Abduction from the Seraglio
19. Rameau - Les Boréades
20. Purcell - King Arthur


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

1 Gluck - Orphée et Eurydice
2 Schoenberg - Moses und Aron
3 Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
4 Berg - Wozzeck
5 Britten - Billy Budd
6 Strauss - Daphne
7 Berg - Lulu
8 Britten - The Turn of the Screw
9 Janáček - Káta Kabanová
10 Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
11 Gluck - Alceste
12 Gounod - Faust
13 Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
14 Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
15 Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
16 Britten - Death in Venice 
17 Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

1) L'elisir d'amore
2) Iolanta
3) Queen of Spades
4) Beatrice di Tenda
5) Turco in Italia
6) Maria Stuarda
7) I Capuleti e i Montecchi
8) Stiffelio
9) Adriana Lecouvreur
10) La fille du regiment
11) Die Frau ohne Schatten
12) Nabucco
13) Il Pirata
14) Anna Bolena
15) Guillaume Tell
16) Ruslan i Lyudmila
17) Attila
18) Medea
19) Fedora
20) From the House of the Dead

N.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

1. Glass: Einstein on the Beach
2. Berg: Wozzeck
3. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
4. Saariaho: L'Amour de loin
5. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
6. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
7. Rameau: Hippolyte et Aricie
8. Ligeti: Le Grand Macabre
9. Messiaen: Saint François d'Assise
10. Adams: Nixon in China
11. Vinci: Artaserse
12. Thomson: Four Saints in Three Acts
13. Glass: Akhnaten
14. Penderecki: The Devils of Loudun
15. Andriessen: Writing to Vermeer
16. Ravel: L'enfant et les sortilèges
17. Furrer: FAMA
18. Kurtág: Fin de Partie
19. Neuwirth: Lost Highway
20. Romitelli: An Index of Metals


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Allerius said:


> 11. Bartók - Duke Bluebeard's Castle
> 12. Bizet - Carmen





josquindesprez said:


> 12 Gounod - Faust


Hey, these operas were already elected in previous rounds. Please replace them with the next ones before Saturday.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Britten - Death in Venice
2. Boughton - The immortal hour
3. d'Albert - Tiefland
4. Dvorak - Rusalka
5. Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
6. Gounod - Romeo et Juliet
7. Chausson - Le roi Arthus
8. Chabrier - Le roi malgré lui
9. Alwyn - Miss Julie
10. Janacek - Janufa
11. Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen
12. Puccini - Il Tabarro
13. Britten - Billy Budd
14. Janacek - Káťa Kabanová
15. Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District
16. Smyth - The Wreckers
17. Saariaho - L'Amour de loin
18. Rossini - William Tell
19. Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream
20. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Granate said:


> Hey, these operas were already elected in previous rounds. Please replace them with the next ones before Saturday.


Ops... I missed these entries. Ok, here's the corrected list:

1. Berlioz - Les Troyens
2. Verdi - Falstaff
3. Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame
4. Mozart - Cosi Fan Tutti
5. Berlioz - Béatrice et Bénédict
6. Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
7. Mozart - Idomeneo
8. Gluck - Iphigénie en Tauride
9. Delibes - Lakmé
10. Massenet - Thaïs
11. Verdi - Nabucco
12. Wagner - Rienzi
13. Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
14. Gluck - Orpheus and Eurydice
15. Borodin - Prince Igor
16. Mozart - The Abduction from the Seraglio
17. Rameau - Les Boréades
18. Purcell - King Arthur
19. Rossini - Guillaume Tell
20. Gluck - Alceste


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

Corrected:
1 Gluck - Orphée et Eurydice
2 Schoenberg - Moses und Aron
3 Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
4 Berg - Wozzeck
5 Britten - Billy Budd
6 Strauss - Daphne
7 Berg - Lulu
8 Britten - The Turn of the Screw
9 Janáček - Káta Kabanová
10 Britten - The Rape of Lucretia
11 Gluck - Alceste
12 Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
13 Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos
14 Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
15 Britten - Death in Venice 
16 Britten - A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I'm going to start counting votes now, although I will try to do it fast before my battery dies out again.

Members still have 15h left to send their nomination lists! _Allons!_


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*51-60 positions - Results of Nomination Round*

*Nomination round Positions 51-60 is closed. These are the results.*

*Nominated Operas close to the Top 10 selected*

062 - _10th position_
057 - R. Strauss - Die Frau ohne Schatten
056 - Dvorák - Rusalka*
055 - Donizetti - La fille du régiment
051 - Massenet - Thaïs
047 - Monteverdi - L'Orfeo
046 - Janacek - The Cunning Little Vixen*
045 - Schoenberg - Moses und Aron
044 - Donizetti - Maria Stuarda
044 - Mussorgsky - Khovanshchina
043 - Verdi - Falstaff
043 - Shostakovich - Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk
041 - Donizetti - Anna Bolena
041 - Verdi - Ernani 
041 - Cilea - Adriana Lecouvreur*
040 - Berlioz - Les troyens
040 - Janacek - Jenufa*
039 - R. Strauss - Ariadne auf Naxos 
038 - Monteverdi - Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
037 - Bellini - I Capuleti e i Montecchi

*belonged to the 20 operas with more nomination points in the previous round, so they supposedly had more chances to get selected in this round than others.

*Top 10 selected Operas*

Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice
Mozart - Così fan tutte
Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore
Verdi - Nabucco
Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
Gounod - Roméo et Juliette
Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Berg - Wozzeck

*You may vote for your top 5 now from the list above, to decide positions 51-60. Poll closes at Sunday midnight PST.*

Maybe today I should do the new thread for the poll (positions 61-80). Tomorrow it's a very busy day since I'm visiting my family and travelling back to my city.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame
Gounod - Roméo et Juliette
Tchaikovsky - Iolanta
Verdi - Nabucco
Mozart - Così fan tutte


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
2. Gounod - Roméo et Juliette
3. Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore
4. Berg - Wozzeck
5. Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

1) Iolanta
2) Nabucco
3) Elisir
4) Pique Dame
5) Ballo

N.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

1. Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
2. Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice
3. Mozart - Così fan tutte
4. Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
5. Verdi - Nabucco


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

1. Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
2. Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore
3. Gounod - Roméo et Juliette
4. Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice
5. Tchaikovsky - Iolanta


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

1. Gounod - Romeo et Juliette
2. Berg - Wozzeck
3. Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
4. Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore
5. Verdi - Nabucco


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Verdi - Ballo in Maschera
2. Mozart - Cosi Fan Tutte
3. Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
4. Verdi - Nabucco
5. Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

1 Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice
2 Berg - Wozzeck
3 Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*51-60 positions - Results of Voting Round*

*Final results of Voting round for Positions 41-50:*

26 - Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
24 - Gounod - Roméo et Juliette
23 - Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore
22 - Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
20 - Verdi - Nabucco
15 - Tchaikovsky - Iolanta _7 points_
15 - Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice _6 points_
14 - Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame _7 points_
14 - Mozart - Così fan tutte _6+5 points_
14 - Berg - Wozzeck _6+4 points_

*operas with the same number of points but fewer votes (thus higher positions) are placed higher.

*Points of Operas qualified from previous Nomination round:*

100 - Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera
079 - Mascagni - L'amico Fritz
076 - Verdi - Nabucco
074 - Berg - Wozzeck
071 - Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame
069 - Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice _4 votes, 1x25p_
069 - Tchaikovsky - Iolanta _4 votes, 1x24p_
066 - Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore
065 - Mozart - Così fan tutte
062 - Gounod - Roméo et Juliette

*Comparison with 2015 Poll:*

01 - Wagner - Der Ring des Nibelungen (=)
02 - Wagner - Tristan und Isolde (+1)
03 - Wagner - Parsifal (+9)
04 - Puccini - Madama Butterfly (+15)
05 - Puccini - Tosca (+22)
06 - Mozart - Die Zauberflöte (=)
07 - Verdi - Otello (+6)
08 - Verdi - Aida (+23)
09 - Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro (-5)
10 - Mozart - Don Giovanni (-8)

11 - Verdi - La traviata (+6)
12 - Verdi - Don Carlo(s) (-6)
13 - Wagner - Tannhäuser (+31) 
14 - Wagner - Lohengrin (+8)
15 - Debussy - Pélléas et Mélisande (-8)
16 - Puccini - Turandot (+13)
17 - Puccini - La fanciulla del West (+20)
18 - Bellini - Norma (+6)
19 - Puccini - La Bohème (-2)
20 - Verdi - La Forza del Destino (+59)

21 - Mussorgky - Boris Godunov (+2)
22 - Wagner - Der Fliegende Holländer (+16)
23 - Verdi - Rigoletto (-5) 
24 - Verdi - Il trovatore (+12)
25 - Leoncavallo - Pagliacci (+30)
26 - Rossini - Il Barbiere di Siviglia (-5)
27 - Verdi - Simon Boccanegra (+65)
28 - Verdi - Macbeth (+53)
29 - Bizet - Carmen (-14)
30 - Donizetti - Lucia di Lammermoor (-5)

31 - Wagner - Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg (-17)
32 - Mascagni - Cavalleria Rusticana (+19) 
33 - Bartok - Bluebeard's Castle (-23)
34 - R. Strauss - Salome (-2)
35 - R. Strauss - Elektra (+26)
36 - Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin (-6)
37 - Beethoven - Fidelio (-3)
38 - Bellini - La sonnambula (+36)
39 - Puccini - Suor Angelica (NEW, +23)
40 - Weber - Der Freischütz (+17)

41 - Boito - Mefistofele (+34)
42 - R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier (-22)
43 - Offenbach - Les Contes d'Hoffmann (-3)
44 - Britten - Peter Grimes (-18)
45 - Poulenc - Dialogue des Carmélites (+28)
46 - Puccini - Manon Lescaut (NEW, +65)
47 - Gounod - Faust (-6)
48 - Rossini - La Cenerentola (-15)
49 - Purcell - Dido and Aeneas (-2)
50 - Puccini - Gianni Schicchi (NEW, +12)

51 - Mascagni - L'amico Fritz (NEW)
52 - Gounod - Roméo et Juliette (+39)
53 - Donizetti - L'elisir d'amore (-3)
54 - Verdi - Un Ballo in Maschera (+18)
55 - Verdi - Nabucco (+38)
56 - Tchaikovsky - Iolanta (NEW, +86)
57 - Gluck - Orfeo ed Euridice (-3)
58 - Tchaikovsky - Pique Dame (NEW, +55)
59 - Mozart - Così fan tutte (-48)
60 - Berg - Wozzeck (-52)

[HR][/HR]
*New thread*


----------

